# How To: Manually Install Tpt Updates



## TekMason (Oct 14, 2011)

These are the instructions on how to manually apply TPT firmware updates. If any problem occurs it will abort and you can restart your TPT like always.
All credit for this information goes to manuelcalavera from the Lenovo Community Forums. I have not tested it yet (since there isn't a 0075_ROW firmware available yet) so use at your own risk.

Here are the steps :

1) Download the firmware from http://download.leno.../think/tablet1/

Important : If you are on 0052, then you should manually install 60, then 65, then 75 . In other word, you cannot jump from 60 to 75.
Copy the .zip file that you downloaded to your SD card.
Boot to Recovery Mode,see http://rootzwiki.com...o-recovery-mode
When you are at the Recovery Mode menu choose "Install update from SD card" and select the .zip file.
Wait for the TPT to finish and reboot with the new firmware

If you are the type that likes living on the edge, can't wait for Lenovo to re-release the firmware and are willing to take the risk of bricking your TPT you can try manually installing the 0075_US firmware. It can be downloaded directly from:
http://download.leno...037_0075_US.zip

Word on the street is that Lenovo is going to remove the battery firmware update and re-release 0075 soon. At a later date they will release a modified battery firmware update.

TekMason


----------



## obscure.detour (Nov 2, 2011)

I would try it, but I rely on my tablet for school. Besides, given Lenovo's lackluster launch and history of this short life span of this device, I'd probably feel more comfortable installing a custom ROM. As silly as that seems, Lenovo hasn't given us very much reason to believe in them. I sure wish it was different.

I don't regret buying the device at all, but I'm almost to the point of shelling out for another one just to give to a developer to help me (and the rest of us) reverse engineer it.


----------



## MadKat (Nov 3, 2011)

Downloaded the 0075_US firmware from above and followed the steps to update from recovery. Everything installed fine, no bricked tablet. Did take it about 5-10 minutes to get past the Lenovo animation though. Thanks for the useful info and hope this update will actually make the tablet less buggy. Cant wait for Root and Ice Cream Sandwich. My tablet is the Thinkpad model 1838 32gb wifi only for anyone interested, factory firmware when i got it was the 0065. Will make a new topic if i find anything particularly useful or broken with the new firmware.


----------



## rajamahal (Nov 1, 2011)

Just for everyone's knowledge, it wasn't the OS update that bricked some of our tablets. It was the battery firmware one that did. If not using the provided charger and cable, when the battery firwmare went through the process of updating, the tablet was relying just on the external power. In my case the external power from my laptop's usb port wasn't enough, so the tablet shut off mid update and got stuck in no man's land.


----------

